# Empire Total War Multiplayer Kampagne Beta



## Schandmaul2009 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hat sie schon jemand gezockt?
Ist leider noch ein bisschen verbuggt, spiele sie gerade mit meinem Bruder - macht aber enorm Spaß!

Hier ein Bild: http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/2081/preuenrusslandfinal.jpghttp://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3474/03etwmp.jpg


----------



## Oberboss (25. Dezember 2009)

Hört sich recht geil an. Wo gibts denn den Download?
Fahre am 28. zu nem Kumpelt, wir haben beide das Spiel, vielleicht gönnen wir uns mal ne Nacht zum Welterobern, falls das Shooterbedürfnis (Modern Warfare 2) nicht zu enorm wird.
Was sind das denn so für Bugs, von denen du spichst? Stürzt das Spiel ständig ab oder sind die nur zwischendrin?


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Closen


----------

